# moderator contact(s)



## Krondizzel (Jan 8, 2013)

To be honest with you, I have yet to see an "ask the moderator" type section here. 

Also, is there a universal chat system that we could log onto that we can get in touch with moderators via pm rather than inbox/forum use? What I mean by that is, upon becoming a moderator, being required to use either windows messenger, yahoo messenger, etc to communicate with the board?

I use yahoo messenger but I know that not all moderators use yahoo messenger. So would it be possible to have moderators log on to a specific chat service that we can all adhere to so that we can contact them on the side if we have issues or things we want to work out without waiting on PM/thread response time?


Thanks for reading,

Krondizzel


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 9, 2013)

We don't have any other contact for mods other than pm. 

Do you have an issue that I can try to help resolve?


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2013)

if were on the internet were generally on here so a chat system wouldnt work in my opinion, since we would just be logged on here anyways, keep in mind we are volunteers


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never used chat. I'm, like, old an' stuff. cn


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> if were on the internet were generally on here so a chat system wouldnt work in my opinion, since we would just be logged on here anyways, keep in mind we are volunteers


Well, I understand that. I was just wondering if universal chat method could be used. Instead of waiting for you to post reply, I could say... log into yahoo messenger and chat with you there, since the board chat service is something not many people use.

Like I said, I just threw the idea out there. I think it would be nice to log onto windows messenger or yahoo messenger or something and have a list of mods that are online that i can chat with. im sure some would be for the idea and some against.. i was sort of looking for the moderators thoughts/opinions to if this might work or not?


----------



## potpimp (Jan 9, 2013)

Yahoo messenger uses very little bandwidth and can be left running in the background. You can see when someone messages you (flashes and makes annoying noises).


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Yahoo messenger uses very little bandwidth and can be left running in the background. You can see when someone messages you (flashes and makes *annoying *noises).


key word there sweetie


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> key word there sweetie


It's only annoying because when you get a message it kicks you out of your game, and you end up dying, and blaming messenger!!! I know why you hate it!


----------



## potpimp (Jan 9, 2013)

I turned off the noises in my general preferences.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm trying to understand your suggestion, I don't quite get it.

We're here on the largest marijuana forum on the planet, and you want us to go somewhere else???

We've got open forums, public messaging, private messaging, and chat.

Yeah, I don't get it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2013)

rollitup said:


> I'm trying to understand your suggestion, I don't quite get it.
> 
> We're here on the largest marijuana forum on the planet, and you want us to go somewhere else???
> 
> ...


i think the suggestion would be like facebook chat on here, so that all your contacts that are your friends can message you as a messaging system that is instant instead of waiting for osmeone to reply to inbox messages, which can be potentionally ignored. however i think that would be a horrible idea could you imagine the amount of people that would bug the shit out of you pr? LOL


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

That would be correct sunni


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

As far as people pming pr, maybe we could leave that one up to the mods.


----------

